

Jumpstart Bundle - bjoernw

I work for the Entrepreneurship department at my school (clarku.edu) and am putting together a software bundle with apps that will help students get their businesses off the ground. We will make these bundles available to student teams that are ready to launch.<p>I already have 5 free accounts to Less Accounting and am looking for other useful apps. If any of you would like to donate 5 free accounts to your app please let me know. I will also put you down as a sponsor at our next big event in march and your logo will be featured on all the flyers and posters.<p>It would be great if some of you could help out.<p>Thanks, guys!<p>contact: bweidlich at clarku.edu
======
noahkagan
Hit me up, noah at appsumo. Maybe we can help get you going.

~~~
templaedhel
That would be awesome.

------
sahillavingia
Hit me up, sahil@slavingia.com and I can get you some premium Crate accounts
(<http://letscrate.com/>).

------
mikegreenberg
In case anyone was unaware: <http://www.appsumo.com/hacker-monthly/>

Thx, Noah.

------
ilannewyork
They'll need a good task management app, I'll offer free producteev.com
accounts for you guys Hit me up : ia@producteev.com

------
jeffepp
Holler at me: Jeff@zferral.com. Happy to help

